# first time scrog made from 100lb test fishline and alot of LST



## greenphene

Hello my name is greenphene nice to meet you. Ok a little information for you. 

Lights. Cfl
300watt 4200 lumens I have one. 2700k
42watt 2800 lumens. I have 3. 2700k. 
23watt 1800 lumens. I have two. 3500k

I am in veg right now. I know I should have daylight cfl at 6500k. I plan to buy one sooooon

Plants

Purple trainwreck
Blue Dream
Master Kush 
Casey Jones

I bought mature clones from the store. 

So what I did when I got them November 24,2011. I planted in Fox Farms. Also I have been using superthrive and aurora roots organic with every feeding. I plan on buying the Fox Farm trio in the next couple weeks. 
So when I bought my plants I transplanted them. They was pretty tall almost 24". So I topped all of them because they had too MuCH space in between each node. 
Ok so my plants have been healing since about the day after thanks giving. Throughout this time I have been doing a little lst to my shoots experimenting. So after seeing major growth in the last day. I started to ponder the idea of building a scrog. 
So I have a box that's 2'~4' about 8' high. I got two compartments I'm making. I will have the flowering section on top and clone chamber on the bottom. Tomorrow I shall make my scrog out of fishing line 100lb test. My plants are 90 degrees almost horizontal. I will attempt to grow horizontal then vertical. 
This is about my fourth grow. All small. Only one I was able to flower and that was Burkle which grew fast. I never used nutrients. This will be my first grow I go technical.


----------



## greenphene

I will be using Fox Farms trio in a couple weeks


----------



## Hushpuppy

sounds like you are well on your way. Green mojo for ya


----------



## greenphene

Danx for the mojo. My last grow without nutes was horrible. I probably got a eight of smoke. I harvested to early. Way to early. This time I'm here for the long hall. My plant just healed from being topped. 

I was going to build a scrog today but I'm going to wait. I just LST all my plants. I'm letting them grow more while they are close to the light. So IM going to put my scrog on delay till my plants get use to growing horizontal. 

I did it to some clones a week before I got my plants I have now. I LST them. They started growing real bushy until my homemade shelf fell and broke my root balls. So I got the four I got now. So that's where I'm at today.


----------



## Couchlocked

good luck with the scrog. it is a game of patience but well worth the wait in the end.


----------



## greenphene

Yup. I pretty much tied down every leaf. I built a side scrog on the right side of my grow box. Soooooo I have a plant that actually broke. I just had three branches. Ok so I just let it go. Know she have three long armc about a foot long so what I'm doing is diverting the long branches to my side scrog. LST IS THE BEST I CAN SEE THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN GROWS. THEY GROW WAY MORE STEMS WITH LST. NEVER SEEN IT FLOWER YET BUT THE WAY ITS LOOKING. I WILL HAVE A BUNCH OF MAIN COLAS. Then I had mature clones. The nodes was like two inches apart between nodes. So I topped down all the way to where the nodes was closer together. So what's happening is it didn't get taller it's starting to get bushy. Extra bushy. First try SUPERTHRIVE.  SEEMS LIKE THESE PLANTS LOVE IT. I USE IT WITH EVERY WATER WITH AURORA ROOTS ORGANIC. MY COMPUTER BURNED UP. BUT ONCE I GET IT UP I WILL POST THE PICTURES. IM HYPNOTIZED WITH THIS LST AND SCROG.


----------



## Hushpuppy

If you want to do the scrog You don't have to do a lot of LST just because the screen will do that for you as the plants grow. Since you already have them tied down, you can set your screen right where you want it and just let the plants' branches  grow right up under it and it will keep them horizontal. You just keep pushing any new growing branches out under the screen as they start to grow up through it. Once the screen is mostly full of branches then flip the light cycle to 12/12.


----------



## greenphene

Yup I'm doing LST to make it more bushy. I'm jis experimenting and mastering.


----------



## greenphene

I just figured out how to post pictures with my ipoooooD


----------



## greenphene

Ok this is where I started with.


----------



## greenphene

Tomorrow I will take better pictures since I just learned how to post pictures via URL.


----------



## greenphene

So ok besides LST my plant. I also cut some fan leaves in half to give light to my lower shoots. I hope I didn't mess it up. I did this to my last plant and it kept growing so. We shall see in the mourning. What my babies lOooooken like


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Do not cut the fan leaves in half.  It can do no real good and the plants are fairly sparse right now as it is.  I would also take the foil off the wall.  Despite appearances, foil is a poor reflector of light.

Rather than buying more CFLs, you may want to step up to a smaller HPS.  You are quite underlit for your space  and needing more light, so I do encourage you to check out some HPS systems.  Your first light that you said was 300W must be equivalent wattage--I am guessing that it is probably a 65-70 actual watt bulb.  So you are burning around 240 watts and getting a little over 16,000 lumens.  A 250W HPS (same approx wattage) would give you about 25,000-28,000 lumens--that is 65-75% more light for the same energy usage!  In addition, the penetration of a HPS will blow the CFLS away.  However for your space you really need a minimum of 40,000 lumens which would require a 400W.


----------



## greenphene

Thanks I'm just rolling with it for right now. I'm growing cfl. My grow box is right next to my bed. My girl wouldn't approve of the humming noise that comes from hps.


----------



## greenphene

LST my master


----------



## greenphene

Casey LST


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

greenphene said:
			
		

> Thanks I'm just rolling with it for right now. I'm growing cfl. My grow box is right next to my bed. My girl wouldn't approve of the humming noise that comes from hps. I'm goin to do another grow somewhere else. That's where I'm going to use hps.



You are going to need to make your grow space substantially smaller then.  Your light is good for about 5 sq ft for vegging and 3 sq ft for flowering.  Inadequate will result in adequate buddage.

Not all HPS ballasts hum or make noise.  Besides, don't you have any ventilation?  Fans make far more noise than a ballast.


----------



## greenphene

Lst


----------



## greenphene

Purple trainwreck.


----------



## greenphene

I got a stand up fan. At night I don't use all the lights. So until I get some blow fans. I open the door to my box and let it blow insid from 6am to about ten at night. Yup yup. I will buy more lights soon. But under my lights they growing good. I'm going to veg lOng enough to get the things I need. 

What i do regret is cutting my leaves in half. I'm sure they will recover. Thanks for the info Hemp Goddess:icon_smile:


----------



## greenphene

Yeeehaaa


----------



## greenphene

Superthrive Tap and Rooots Organic by aurora. After being topped my plants stop growing for about a week. I TRIED TO FIN THE MASTER KUSH. I don't know if it worked yet but I don't think so. I just grew shorter pinched leaves. Yup so this is today's update. :holysheep:


----------



## Sol

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You are going to need to make your grow space substantially smaller then.  Your light is good for about 5 sq ft for vegging and 3 sq ft for flowering.  Inadequate will result in adequate buddage.
> 
> Not all HPS ballasts hum or make noise.  Besides, don't you have any ventilation?  Fans make far more noise than a ballast.



i would second that call 4 a hps, but if your set on cfl thats' fine too, you'll see the difference with our grows. And really a HPS is'nt like in the old days(big humming box), mine is completely silent,digital and was cheapand powerful(moreso than cfl)


----------



## greenphene

I'm not going to die I'm trying different techniques. I have read a ton of articles on cfl vs hps. I know hps wins everytime. I understand. I got nothing but time. Next grow might be LED OR HPS I don't know. Maybe I'm being cheap maybe I'm broke. All I'm saying is. When I have maybe twenty dollars or so. I will by a cheap pack of FLO FLO buy a couple electrical boxes and slap a light fixture together with see y's it's economical.  By the time I start to flower I will have over 20,000 in lumens. Don't worry my friends the fun has just begun. :holysheep: :hubba:


----------



## greenphene

I have a question. What happens when you top a top of a branch with alternating nodes do I still get two or do it just stop growing


----------



## Sol

Ok ok cfl's are fine too

 If done properly, yes you can get 2-4 more tops to start to grow from the point of cutting. If done improperly, of coarse it will explode.


----------



## greenphene

I tried to fem my master kush and the leaves just grew. It didn't change anything. Then I topped all my clones which have alternating nodes. All that happened was the spot wher I cut dried up and it got bushy no new nodes came up. Am I being impatient are do it grow after where I topped heals up. I think topping to get more nodes might only apply to non mature plants. I topped one of my side ones that actually on the top because I am lst my plants. I cut the tip off. Let's see what happens:icon_smile:


----------



## greenphene

Let's see how they grow scrogged down. I unfastened my lst wires holding my plants down.


----------



## Roddy

greenphene said:
			
		

> I'm not going to die I'm trying different techniques. I have read a ton of articles on cfl vs hps. I know hps wins everytime. I understand. I got nothing but time. Next grow might be LED OR HPS I don't know. Maybe I'm being cheap maybe I'm broke. All I'm saying is. When I have maybe twenty dollars or so. I will by a cheap pack of FLO FLO buy a couple electrical boxes and slap a light fixture together with see y's it's economical.  By the time I start to flower I will have over 20,000 in lumens. Don't worry my friends the fun has just begun. :holysheep: :hubba:





Check out the DIY section and look around. Save your money and plan things out, then slowly buy up what you need!! Light is THE most important element in the grow you'll be buying, skimping on this means skimpy buds, even if you do your best!!

I understand broke, trust me. I started out with a budget myself and realized no way could I grow anything decent with the equipment that'd buy! I saved, I stopped buying bags and I suffered...but I am smoking as much as I want of some (if I do say so myself) KILLER bud! In the end, it's what you put into that you'll get back out!!


----------



## greenphene

Yeah bro I feel you. When bud time komes I plan on having everything I need. I buy more lights everytime I get money. But I am going to investigate that. dIY. I've seen that abbreviation and truthfully I don't know what it is. Thanx for the post. You could explain what diy is so I can eliminate that question. 

Greeeen Mojo bro bro.


----------



## greenphene

Ok I gotcha bro diy=do it yourself. He'll yeah I'm going to do it myself with all the information I can get. Danx again bro bro


----------



## Sol

and in the growing resources section there is more stuff on lst,fimm than any one person needs. Can get all the where,why,when and how questions answered there on how to get all the tops you want, tying ,stress training and so on. Highly recommended


----------



## greenphene

My main question is. With alternating nodes. Can you top them and get the same results as a plant that's not mature. I topped my alternating nodes and it did nothing but get bushier. No double are quadruple colas came up:icon_smile:


----------



## Sol

I don't believe maturity has much to do with it. I believe, a mature or non mature plant will react the same way. I think you MAY BE cutting too much off. Therefore the growth goes elsewhere. If you want multiple tops, just cut 80% of the growing shoot. then as it regenerates, it will expand into new tops. If you totally remove the growth, iut will look for somewhere else to put energy, thus bushiness. Read the stickies. Its' easy once you understand whats' going on.


----------



## greenphene

I think she like it. :holysheep:


----------



## greenphene

My babies are loving the scrog. I peeked in on them this mourning and they were standing up like SOLDIERS


----------



## greenphene

Getting scroggy:holysheep:


----------



## greenphene

Ok what I believe at this point is. That when you start a plant. I would start of with major LST TRAINING. This will make your bud shoots shoot for the sky. Then after getting the growth you want set your scrog up. Also I have been using SUPERTHRIVE AND ROOTS ORGANIC. ALSO I TOPPED ALL MY PLANTS (clones) so it grew bushy. My plants have just about filled my scrog up in two days. Hopefully Thursday I'll be getting fox farms trio. I should be moving to flower real sooon. Wow with this scrog most of my shoots is at the same height. So this is my report for today:holysheep:


----------



## greenphene

Wow I might have to start flowering before I get more light. I will atleast be buying one more 300 watt cfl this week 2700k. But it's way more light than I had last grow. I had one cfl light. I got a eight of the whole plant so hopefully ill do better using nutes. The smoke was still goood but I need more.


----------



## Hushpuppy

That looks good bro. I would say flip them over to flowering now cuz they will still continue to grow out and up for the first 2-4 weeks of flowering. That topping did exactly what it should do, it made the plant bushier. You only get the twin tops when you top a plant that is not sexually mature. Topping mature plants causes *all*of the lower branches to come out and up faster.


----------



## greenphene

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> That looks good bro. I would say flip them over to flowering now cuz they will still continue to grow out and up for the first 2-4 weeks of flowering. That topping did exactly what it should do, it made the plant bushier. You only get the twin tops when you top a plant that is not sexually mature. Topping mature plants causes *all*of the lower branches to come out and up faster.


Danx bro that's what I figured. Topping a mature clone is different than topping a plant that's not mature. You know I want to flip and I probably will real soon but I wanna get some more supplies like nutes and more lights. I might veg for one more week. Thanks for the info brotha:holysheep:


----------



## greenphene

I wanted to get some cloned off them to. I need a clone dome before I floooooooower I can't wait


----------



## greenphene

My plants are feeling the screeeeen:holysheep:


----------



## greenphene

Yeeeehaaaah


----------



## greenphene

So what I did I bought another 300 watt flourescent cfl. So now I have 
3=4200 lumen lights
3=2800 lumen light

so I'm aroun 20000 lumen for now. Piece by piece

tomorrow I shall start my actual vegg section that will be at the bottom of my grow box. I am buying a cloner dome tomorrow. I shall cut some clones of my plants tomorrow.  Also right now I have 6 5000k lights for my veg section to start of my clones. Tomorrow I'm also purchasing the fox farm trio. My clone water will be SUPERTHRIVE and ROOTS ORGANIc by aurora. My clones will be in rockwool.


----------



## Sol

Sorry, i did'nt know that about topping an immature plant. I learned somehing tday.  I'm surprized no one called me on that.  Your plants are getting nice n bushier.:cool2:


----------



## greenphene

Sol said:
			
		

> Sorry, i did'nt know that about topping an immature plant. I learned somehing tday.  I'm surprized no one called me on that.  Your plants are getting nice n bushier.:cool2:


Thanx. Yeah didn't know what to expect. Its a learning experience for my next grow. I'm having the time of my life


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

You should be pushing all that growth under the screen.  Nothing is really allowed to grow up through the screen until you flower....and then just the buds.


----------



## greenphene

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You should be pushing all that growth under the screen.  Nothing is really allowed to grow up through the screen until you flower....and then just the buds.


Yup yup when they get to tall I pull them back. Imma try to feel the sides up two if it's possible


----------



## greenphene

Yes yes yes


----------



## greenphene

Yeah baby


----------



## greenphene

I'm filling up. :icon_smile:


----------



## greenphene

I have started 11 clones. I forgot the name of the cloner but the cloner came with clonex. So I m on day2 with new clones. I hope they rooooot


----------



## greenphene

So today. I believe I will start with my fox farms. Let's see how they dooooo


----------



## greenphene

Well just decided today to flip into flower mode. I hooked up my timer. Yeah I have token my clones so I might as well. Plus I'm running out of space.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I would recommend letting the screen fill up some more before flipping.


----------



## greenphene

Your righ mrs hemp. I'm putting them on 18/6. I do need Somme more clones. So thanks for the input. I'm back in veg mode. I just got a little excited


----------



## greenphene

My baby scrog:holysheep:


----------



## greenphene

Im still vegging. 18/6.


----------



## greenphene

:holysheep:


----------



## greenphene

:holysheep:


----------



## greenphene

Today's update


----------



## greenphene

:holysheep:


----------



## Sol

Lokks like she''s filling in nicely. Is the fishing line working out for you? Would'nt it cut into the plant as it grows? I thought about trying fishng line too, but havent tried it yet


----------



## greenphene

Sol said:
			
		

> Lokks like she''s filling in nicely. Is the fishing line working out for you? Would'nt it cut into the plant as it grows? I thought about trying fishng line too, but havent tried it yet


The fishing line works like magic. The line won't cut your plant. The reason why. You don't let it grow on the lineyour under the net. The net just hold the plant down. This setup I will not be changing never. Scrog is way better than growing regular. I got dam there 100 budsites all on a level plain. I love it. Fishing line work like a champ bro:holysheep:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I'm a little confused here--that really is not a scrog.  If you are wanting a scrog, all that green growth should be below the screen, not above it.  I really don't even see what the fishing line is doing as it appears the plant is simply growing up through it....


----------



## greenphene

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I'm a little confused here--that really is not a scrog.  If you are wanting a scrog, all that green growth should be below the screen, not above it.  I really don't even see what the fishing line is doing as it appears the plant is simply growing up through it....


You just Kant see the scrooge. Believe me it's there. All the green you see is tops. Those are not fan leaves. My plant is probably. 3' already. If I Jan take a clearer picture I will but believe me it's there and working great:hubba: :hubba:


----------



## greenphene

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I'm a little confused here--that really is not a scrog.  If you are wanting a scrog, all that green growth should be below the screen, not above it.  I really don't even see what the fishing line is doing as it appears the plant is simply growing up through it....


Can you see it now. :hubba:


----------



## greenphene

greenphene said:
			
		

> Can you see it now. :hubba:


WHat you don't see is these little branches are a foot long. Each branch have like 5 to ten shoots. I topped them. So it grew bushy out ways. It look busshy because it's for plants growing under my screen. When I pull them under and the tops are under the screen. In about five hours they are standing right back up. Yeah I'm also running out of space:holysheep:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

I've found that I can recycle the monofilament gillnets I find abandoned and left in the Skagit River, they make excellent plant support.  I had excellent results growing similar to you, except I use 4 hooded 600 watt MH, in a 10x10 room, I shot for a QP per plant, and did just a little better my last scrog!, oh ya, I grew it wrong also, it's always something with me!!  Right now I going after some (Detri, uh spaghetti word!! earth), for critter control of bugs in the dirt!!! Powdery mildew maitenence!!   Good luck to you.


----------



## greenphene

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> I've found that I can recycle the monofilament gillnets I find abandoned and left in the Skagit River, they make excellent plant support.  I had excellent results growing similar to you, except I use 4 hooded 600 watt MH, in a 10x10 room, I shot for a QP per plant, and did just a little better my last scrog!, oh ya, I grew it wrong also, it's always something with me!!  Right now I going after some (Detri, uh spaghetti word!! earth), for critter control of bugs in the dirt!!! Powdery mildew maitenence!!   Good luck to you.



I think the scrooge is the way to go. Each grow you learn more and more. At first I just thought regular seed and dirt ( no nutes) would give me the yield I wanted. But I was wrong. Several members on here a couple years ago was trying to tell me but I didnt believe it till I had marble nuggets and male plants hunting my space. So each grow I do things a little different to optimize my learning. I never had baseball size colas. But eventually I will. But judging on veg when I didn't LST TOP AND SCOG MY PLANTS.  IT WAS A MAJOR DIFFERENCE. Unscrogged and  you get ten to twenty shoots depending on how big you grow them. But topping scrogging And LST AT THE FIRST STAGE. Your shoot number at a even plain almost triples. I am confident this time I will do a whole lot better. Green mojo my farming brothers and sistas:hubba:


----------



## greenphene

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> I've found that I can recycle the monofilament gillnets I find abandoned and left in the Skagit River, they make excellent plant support.  I had excellent results growing similar to you, except I use 4 hooded 600 watt MH, in a 10x10 room, I shot for a QP per plant, and did just a little better my last scrog!, oh ya, I grew it wrong also, it's always something with me!!  Right now I going after some (Detri, uh spaghetti word!! earth), for critter control of bugs in the dirt!!! Powdery mildew maitenence!!   Good luck to you.


What I like about this fishing net. EACH SQUARE YOU CAN MOVE LEFT AND RIGHT. SO IF YOU HAVE A BIG LEAVE THATS BIGGER THAN YOUR SQUARE. YOU JUST SLIDE THE LINE OVER WITH EASE. (I have one revolution of line goin on every line or I just wrapped the line once around every line so that the scrooge is even and can be easily adjusted.


----------



## CaLiO

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I'm a little confused here--that really is not a scrog.  If you are wanting a scrog, all that green growth should be below the screen, not above it.  I really don't even see what the fishing line is doing as it appears the plant is simply growing up through it....


What THG is trying to explain to you is that pretty much all veg. growth should be kept below the screen to promote more and more lower branching until you are ready to flower. Once flowering you allow the bud sites through the screen for optimal light where it counts most. I have always LST'd and am currently undergoing my first scrog as well, but after reading many articles and a few YouTube videos this is my understanding of a true scrog.


----------



## greenphene

Tt


----------



## greenphene

:hitchair::holysheep:


----------



## greenphene

I'm switching to flower today at 7 shall be my first day. Thang everybody for your wonderful scrog advice. What you see shooting out my screen is SHOOTS not fan leaves. The whole upper screen is shoots. Every branch is growing horizontal. As it gets two inches or less out the screen I pull it back to a further square. I CAN ONLY PULL THE SHOOT DOWN WHEN IT'S TALL ENOUGH TO GO TO THE NEXT SQUARE. THESE ARE FOUR TOPPED BUSHY PLANTS. DONT WORRY AFTER MY FLOWERS START FORMING. YOU WILL BE ABLE TO SEE MY SET UP BETTER.


----------



## greenphene

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I'm a little confused here--that really is not a scrog.  If you are wanting a scrog, all that green growth should be below the screen, not above it.  I really don't even see what the fishing line is doing as it appears the plant is simply growing up through it....


here is a clearer picture


----------



## greenphene

Clearer picture look hard inside. My branches are growing horizontal andmy shoots are growing straight up


----------



## greenphene

Everytime a shoot grow long enough to go to the next square I movethem. If I'm wrong tell me. Isn't that a true scrog


----------



## greenphene

Look at the branches and the fishing line is red it's almost invisible


----------



## greenphene

Scrog


----------



## Sol

Funny, that day you were asking about topping, i pinched out a few tops of my own. I lucked out 2 new stems on one and three on the other. I only did it cus' i was thinking about it cus you asked. Thanx


----------



## greenphene

Sol said:
			
		

> Funny, that day you were asking about topping, i pinched out a few tops of my own. I lucked out 2 new stems on one and three on the other. I only did it cus' i was thinking about it cus you asked. Thanx


Daaaaaaaaam congrats that look nice. My plant just grew out. I think ot might work a little different with clones. I don't know. Today we shall kall it. TWO TOP MONDAAAAAY. :hubba:


----------



## greenphene

Today:holysheep:


----------



## greenphene

Today


----------



## greenphene

Today:holysheep:


----------



## greenphene

They almost look the same as when I put them in there. I been using. Superthrive water roots organic and liquid karma. Don't know if they are going to die yet. I'm hoping for the best in my root riot.  I stopped misting them after the second day. Around the base is getting whitish. So hopefully. I have some new babies to replace my other babies. :holysheep:


----------



## greenphene

Look that tray is my next grow journal. Friday. I start with fox farm grow big. Here is a tip tip. I believe. 1 tsp =5 mL. So on fox farms. You have six for big bloom. So I guess your dose would be 30 mL. Truely I'm scared of the power strength. So all I use is half. I have a needle measure. So Grow bbog has a 3. So that would be 15 mL. Oh well only thing I might be wrong is tsp. It's either tsp or tble spoon. But I'm sure it's teaspoon per gallon. If I'm wrong the experts can correct me. I am a newbie as well compared to some of these guys


----------



## greenphene

Yup:holysheep: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## greenphene

:hubba:


----------



## oregonduck76

good luck man, be patient


----------



## greenphene

oregonduck76 said:
			
		

> good luck man, be patient


Thanx I'm going to try. :hubba:


----------



## greenphene

Yo yo:holysheep: :hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

You should take the foil off the walls.  It is a poor reflector of light.  Flat white paint is quite a bit better.


----------



## greenphene

:hubba:


----------



## greenphene

I was gnna give a day count down but forget that. Ima just show pictures. Looks like my flowers are forming. Sloop in a couple days I probably have baby flower sooooooon


----------



## greenphene

:hubba:


----------



## greenphene

:hubba:


----------



## greenphene

Today I got a root on one of my clones. Yeah buddy. I been using a mix of liquid karma. Super thrive roots aurora and big bloom. Not at the same time but a little of this a little of that. Also I started just leaving the dome alone. I just forgot about my dome. Rapid rooter


----------



## greenphene

A I got roots coming from every where wow:holysheep: :hubba:


----------



## Hushpuppy

:icon_smile:  rock-n-roll :clap: :headbang2:


----------



## greenphene

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> :icon_smile:  rock-n-roll :clap: :headbang2:


:hubba:


----------



## 7greeneyes

right on right on :cool2:


----------



## greenphene

Ok. So I noticed the base of my cutting was getting swollen. So I said hmmmm let me seeee. So what I did. I got a plastic water bottle that they sell at the store. I cut the top off the bottle. I didnt cut no drainage holes. I put soil in it. Then put my rapid rooter with my swollen stem cutting and placed it in the soil inside of the cup. Then I put it inside my flowering section. Where it pretty dam hot. Day two I noticed the bottle was perspiring. So I created the same environment as the dome. So I gues if you don't want to by the dome. You can put your cube inside the dirt with your cutting and don't punch no holes in it then put it in a hot area that's hot enough to cause condensation to occur on the outer glass. Whole process took about 7 days. Also there is another one that stayed inside my dome that caught root so either way shall provide a clone life. Truthly I measure my nutes by imagining a teaspoon or tablespoon and i just fill the caps of my nute bottle and poor in of course it's way less than given dosage. Yes. I was giving my cuttings about 4 nutes. SUPER THRIVE. ROOTS AURORA LIQUID KARMA AND I THINK BIG BLOOM. 
  I am experimenting with nutes. To establish a standard plain for success. I might kill my plants. So be it but I shall try every technique known to man. 

My other plants are showing flowers. I'm tryin the fox farm trio. Will I kill them before I flower. I hope not. But what is important is that I have token clones of every plant for my next generation. So my flowering of these plants is irrelevant. Long as I keeeeep the gene pool alive. I know what makes these strains veg. So now I note what I do through flower. So if I fail. I will veg the same but flower different. For time is my friend:holysheep: :hubba:


----------



## greenphene

:hubba:


----------



## greenphene

Today I will be potting some clones that have token root. I bought some DR EARTH POTTING SOIL. I hope this stuff work good. I know I should have bought another fox farm soil bag but I wanted to test the soil. Soooooo hopefully DR. EARTH TAKES GOOD CARE OF MY NEW CLONES


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

greenphene said:
			
		

> Today I got a root on one of my clones. Yeah buddy. I been using a mix of liquid karma. Super thrive roots aurora and big bloom. Not at the same time but a little of this a little of that. Also I started just leaving the dome alone. I just forgot about my dome. Rapid rooter


 
JC why would you give Big Bloom to clones???


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You should take the foil off the walls. It is a poor reflector of light. Flat white paint is quite a bit better.


 
:yeahthat:


----------



## greenphene

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> JC why would you give Big Bloom to clones???


I don't know but it's working. Also on the jar it says for seedlings and transplanting. It's all about experimentation to see what works and what dont work. In this case my cutting made love to my big bloom mix. I had my baby in a dome for threeeeee days and fed it nutes. Now she is growing by herself. Will she die I don't know. But I guess that will be my next thread. :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## greenphene

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> JC why would you give Big Bloom to clones???


:hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## greenphene

Time to plant my clone. Haaahaaaaaa cfl style baby


----------



## greenphene

:hubba:


----------



## greenphene

Yeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaa. What's good for the GOOOOOSE isn't good for the GANDER.


----------



## greenphene

Yeeeehaaa hope she likes her temporary home:hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## greenphene

The one that I put in the cup of soil with no holes in it roots grew bigger and stronger.


----------



## 7greeneyes

lol....I love this, man, :rofl: despite being told otherwise, u just keep rockin' n' rollin right along...lol. Well, I guess we'll see... A lil o' the green mojo fer ya this a.m....:rofl:...u gonna needs it...:rofl:

eace:,

7greeneyes

p.s. Yes, Big Bloom is great (albeit should be a very dilute dose) for ROOTED& ESTABLISHED clones. Promotes healthy growth/rooting, but I prefer to use maxicrop at the young clone stage. NOTE: I said rooted and established cuttings...


----------



## greenphene

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> lol....I love this, man, :rofl: despite being told otherwise, u just keep rockin' n' rollin right along...lol. Well, I guess we'll see... A lil o' the green mojo fer ya this a.m....:rofl:...u gonna needs it...:rofl:
> 
> eace:,
> 
> 7greeneyes
> 
> p.s. Yes, Big Bloom is great (albeit should be a very dilute dose) for ROOTED& ESTABLISHED clones. Promotes healthy growth/rooting, but I prefer to use maxicrop at the young clone stage. NOTE: I said rooted and established cuttings...


Yeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaa. Dude all I have is time I'm just experimenting finding out what works best. If my plants die oh well. Each time I grow I do something different. This is the joy of my day just playin around wit my plants:hubba:


----------



## 7greeneyes

greenphene said:
			
		

> Yeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaa. Dude all I have is time I'm just experimenting finding out what works best. If my plants die oh well. Each time I grow I do something different. This is the joy of my day just playin around wit my plants:hubba:


 
I'm here to the end, my friend. Always interested in watching the Herb grow...In all it's forms


----------



## greenphene

This is the clone that was in my dome. Notice all I had was one root coming out the rapid rooter clone compared to the one I put in the plastic cup with soil and no holes. The dome loses to the cup. The one in the cup that I planted when the stem swollen had dam there twenty roots BUT the one in the rapid rooter root was fat and strong looking compared to my magic cup where the roots was many but skinny.


----------



## greenphene

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I'm here to the end, my friend. Always interested in watching the Herb grow...In all it's forms


Green mojos to ya bro:hubba:


----------



## greenphene

Ok so I put two clones in Dr Earth soil. One in a pot then two in plastic cups to make them root better then I will transplant them in a bigger container. I moistened the soil on all three plants with. ROOTS ORGANIC BY AURORA LIQUID KARMA AND SUPERTHRIVE. I JUST GOT A GALLON OF TAP THAT'S BEEN SITTING OUT FOR TWO DAYS I PUT A HALF OF A CAP OF EVERYTHING IN MY WATER. WHY NOT. I SHOULD'VE POPPED SOME BIG BLOOM IN IT BUT I GUESS THAT WOULD BE OVERKILL. Let's see if my clones survive. I got my three plants Hangen out in the flower section then I move them to my emaculant veg section to work the rest of the night. It's for the heat I do this so my plants roots will root faster. I didn't buy a heat mat which would serve the same purpose. So this is my today's update. Green mojo to all the farmers out there


----------



## BushyKush420

hey green looking good so far. 

 note: dont use clear planter pots.. use red or blue dixie cups.. or ur plain black normal pots.. as the roots dont like sunlight..


----------



## greenphene

This is what my babies look like as of now. I'm walking on egg shells with these nutes. Oh well. You win some then you lose some:hubba: :hubba:


----------



## Sol

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> lol....I love this, man, :rofl: despite being told otherwise, u just keep rockin' n' rollin right along...lol. Well, I guess we'll see... A lil o' the green mojo fer ya this a.m....:rofl:...u gonna needs it...:rofl:
> 
> eace:,
> 
> 7greeneyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is most times ,the maverick who makes all the discoveries in science, why not weed too? I noticed the same thing, why i come back to check in


----------



## greenphene

Sol said:
			
		

> 7greeneyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol....I love this, man, :rofl: despite being told otherwise, u just keep rockin' n' rollin right along...lol. Well, I guess we'll see... A lil o' the green mojo fer ya this a.m....:rofl:...u gonna needs it...:rofl:
> 
> eace:,
> 
> 7greeneyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is most times ,the maverick who makes all the discoveries in science, why not weed too? I noticed the same thing, why i come back to check in
> 
> 
> 
> I love the company my farming buddies. :hubba: :hubba: Check in whenever you want my door is always open:hubba:
Click to expand...


----------



## greenphene

Thanx for all your help. I appreciate it all. Keep it koming.


----------



## greenphene

Today's update:hubba:


----------



## 7greeneyes

nice green lookin gal(s) u got there greenphene. :hubba:

eace:,

7ge


----------



## greenphene

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> nice green lookin gal(s) u got there greenphene. :hubba:
> 
> eace:,
> 
> 7ge


Thanx bro


----------



## greenphene

Today:hubba:


----------



## greenphene

Yes


----------



## greenphene

My new babies.:hubba:


----------



## greenphene

:hubba:


----------



## greenphene

Hey hey hey:hubba:


----------



## greenphene

:hubba: :hubba:


----------



## greenphene

I'm walking on egg shells. All I'm looking for is doing better than I did last grow. Yup. I just hope I don't kill my plants with this fox farms. And no I have not been doing no ph test. Maybe I should. Oh well. I guess long as I got my next generation thriving I'll be ok. The next thread is coming sooon. :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## greenphene

:hubba:   I think I'm in love


----------



## greenphene

:hubba:


----------



## Hick

hi tammy. take two aspirin and call me in the morning..:rofl: that'll be $100 please.


----------



## greenphene

Hick said:
			
		

> hi tammy. take two aspirin and call me in the morning..:rofl: that'll be $100 please.


Tammy said thanx:icon_smile:


----------



## greenphene

Yo hick I could use your input. One of my plant I think it's Casey jones. I started flowering and the inside of my leaf turned a bright yellow with rust spots and it's not budding. I suspected magnesium problems. I hit it with Epsom salt. What you think. The bright yellow in thenmoddle of the leaf is only on one. HICK. 

ALSO IF ANYBODY COMMENT I KAN DO WITHOUT NEGATIVE COMMENTS.  ALSO IT'S NOT BECAUSE IM USING CFL. I COULD HAVE A LIGHT LEAK. MAYBE.


----------



## Roddy

Hick said:
			
		

> hi tammy. take two aspirin and call me in the morning..:rofl: that'll be $100 please.



:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## greenphene

:hubba:



:ignore:

Ok my conclusion about cloning. This plastic bottle method seem to be GOLDEN. WHAT I DID WAS PUT IN RAPID ROOT AND PUT IT UNDER THE DOME. ROOT RIOTS SHOULDN'T BE TO WET. LET IT STAY DOMED FOR A GOOD 3 or four dayzzzz. Open it up about once a day to make sure that your cubes are still moist  Then get a plastic bottle. Water bottle that's sold in liquor stores the small one. Then get some soil. Put soil
In the cut in half water bottle. Put your clone inside the cup. Cover the dirt in soil. So what I did. I put them in my flower section where it's pretty hot. I leave them in there until it's night time for the budding plants. Then I move the back in the veg section. Which I'm running 5000k lights. It's cooler in this section. (I believe any warm area would have the same results). To pop seeds I put a incandescent close to the soil because it will warm your soil. Inturn bringing germination to seeds are roots to a clone. So if you don't have a heat mat. Get a incandescent bulb close to your soil are to your plastic water bottle to heat the soil. The way you know your roots are forming inside your plastic water bottle you will see condensation on the outer plastic. Check your cups everyday. Soon as you see roots have made it to the plastic wall transplant. (I forgot to mention don't poke holes in the water bottle. ).


----------



## 7greeneyes

EDIT:  ...Fox farms Ocean Forest WILL BURN SEEDLINGS/CLONES. I've done it on a batch and learned the hard way:doh:. 

I'll place a cutting in a nute-light soil like BlackGold or HappyFrog, amend w/ a good amount of perlite. After that, when I pot up, the top most layer will be pure BG/HF, then, I'll make a stratified layering of pure BG or HF, next lvl will down will be 75%BG/HF to 25%FFOF, then increase the FFOF by ~25% and decrease the BG/HF by 25% increments, roughly, so that you end up w/ 100% FoxFarms Ocean Forest on the bottom. Then when u pot up from that, your girls are acclimated to the hotter soil and ready to GROW GROW GROW! woops guess I wrote that in rev order but w/e u get the point  Just remember to have FFOF on the bottom and the HF/BG at the top w/ a (graduated) mix in between...

eace:,

7greeneyes


----------



## greenphene

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> EDIT:  ...Fox farms Ocean Forest WILL BURN SEEDLINGS/CLONES. I've done it on a batch and learned the hard way:doh:.
> 
> I'll place a cutting in a nute-light soil like BlackGold or HappyFrog, amend w/ a good amount of perlite. After that, when I pot up, the top most layer will be pure BG/HF, then, I'll make a stratified layering of pure BG or HF, next lvl will down will be 75%BG/HF to 25%FFOF, then increase the FFOF by ~25% and decrease the BG/HF by 25% increments, roughly, so that you end up w/ 100% FoxFarms Ocean Forest on the bottom. Then when u pot up from that, your girls are acclimated to the hotter soil and ready to GROW GROW GROW! woops guess I wrote that in rev order but w/e u get the point  Just remember to have FFOF on the bottom and the HF/BG at the top w/ a (graduated) mix in between...
> 
> eace:,
> 
> 7greeneyes


Man that's alot. I was gonna repot in fox farms


----------



## 7greeneyes

As long as the cuttings are thriving in pure FF ocean Forest then by all means go ahead, it's your youngin's. You get out what you put into anything but i know that this helps temper the cuttings to the hotness of FFOF. Just tryin' to help, sorry bout such a long post...


----------



## greenphene

I just don't understand the different mixes. I haven't studied that yet that's all. I put my last clones in fox farms. I didn't have no problem


----------



## 7greeneyes

WHAMMY! Well there ya go then. When I did my Widows, they burned burned burned. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.

7ge


----------



## greenphene

:hubba:


----------



## greenphene

:hubba:


----------



## 7greeneyes

lookin' real good , greenephene. Keeper up :aok:

eace:,

7ge


----------



## greenphene

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> lookin' real good , greenephene. Keeper up :aok:
> 
> eace:,
> 
> 7ge



thanx I'm trying my best. I just be glad when it's finished


----------



## greenphene

:hubba:


----------



## greenphene

:hubba:


----------



## greenphene

:hubba:


----------



## greenphene

:holysheep: :hubba:


----------



## Roddy

Looking good, my friend!


----------



## greenphene

Roddy said:
			
		

> Looking good, my friend!


THanx


----------



## greenphene

:hubba:

I got buds every where. I hope my plants don't die because I see alooooooot of bud forming. SCROG is the way. I did have to trim my fan leaves in the middle because I got like twenty covered budsites and no no no I can't have that. So I opened her up

And yes I got four living clones ready for the next rotation. I'm just letting them kick back for now. Till my big mammas finish up then my new ladies will come out. I'm just observing them right now seeing which ones are the strongest and those I shall keep. Thanes for taking the time checking in on my threads.


----------



## greenphene

:hubba:


----------



## 7greeneyes

tippin' up right nicely there bud. :hubba:

keeper up greenphene :cool2:

eace:,

7ge


----------



## greenphene

I'm trying I'm still walking on eggshells


----------



## greenphene

:hubba:


----------



## greenphene

:hubba:

:hubba:

Oo


----------

